# Not sure what steps to take.. Any one know much about womb growth?



## Seratobyflynn (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello! I was diagnosed with premature ovarian failure when I was 15 (16 years ago now) and just got married so we are starting the baby process. We saw our consultant a few years back and they discovered along with having only one ovary that doesn't work at all and therefore a low amh (0.07 - very low!!) I also have a small inhospitable womb. We haven't been back for ages (re jigged appointments and we got hitched) but I don't know what to do. They basically said womb growth would take a year on strong hormones (which make me ultra depressed I used to be on a low dose of hrt and I went crazy) and that would only have a 40% success rate. Then they try fertility treatment which has an even lower rate in my circumstance. 

Does womb growing work? I have heard the drugs they use are really awful and can be damaging to other areas of health (pharmisist in the family)? Is it worth the risk or should I wait and look into adoption/surrogacy? I don't want my health to suffer more and I am so confused as to what my options are. My doctor is very brash and doesn't answer straight and it's annoying!

Help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,

I didn't want to read and run...

Sorry for your POF although you have a womb and therefore I see no reason why you can't have a baby... if ladies in their 60s can have one using donor eggs, why does that preclude you?  I don't want to assume you'll use DE though as that's a v personal decision... non-working ovaries don't bode well though     

It sounds like your doctor doesn't have the best bedside manner (to say the least).  How about getting a second opinion?  Taking lots of hormones does not sound like a nice option if I'm honest, and you're right, there will be inevitable side effects, be those physical or emotional (and this is enough of a rollercoaster, right?).  

I would recommend speaking to Penny at Serum (in Athens) although the clinic's closed for the whole of August.  If you can wait until September, I'd still recommend it.  Or maybe there are others on FF you can get some advice from.

Hope this helps.


----------



## winning (May 8, 2012)

Hi!

I was also diagnosed with a small uterus - and was told that they would only ever transfer 1 embryo (rather than 2), and any pregnancy would be classed as high risk. 
Although, when I got a second opinion, another doctor said that after a 1 month course of being on the pill, my uterus should be "estrogenised" enough and any subsequent exposure to estrogen will just make it bigger and more normal.

I'm just waiting for my first scan to see what they think to the size of my uterus now. 

I have hypothalamic amenorrhea (no periods/ovulation) all my life, without any estrogen replacement at all - so a similar-ish position to you.

Just curious - without any estrogen, do you do stuff to protect your bones?


----------



## Seratobyflynn (Jun 1, 2011)

sorry i didn't reply - had a busy summer with work and stuff... trying to keep my mind off things but with lots of people announcing or giving birth this week I am back to getting a bit down about it all...

jo_11 - I hope having a womb=having a baby! It would be donor eggs, I don't have any so I have no choice really... don't know how that works, doctor was less than forthcoming with his info! I think second opinion may be worth a look, might even go back to my GP she at least talked to me! I will have a look into Penny at Serum, thanks!!

winning - I haven't even got to a point my doctor will talk about embryo's I feel so out of the loop as he's so unhelpful! 1 month sounds much more reasonable! How did your scan go? Did it work? It does sound like its a similar thing to me, no periods or ovulation here either (my mum convicnved me it was because i used to be a gymnast so didn't look into it til I was 15!!). I don't do anything with my bones, I don't do anything at all with medication, I got so sick of it a few years back I just took myself off everything... I know I should. One doctor told me I'd go blind if I didn't, another said I'd end up in a wheelchair and one more said I would have a heart attack... until they can make up their mind what the consequences are I am not convinced they know whats right at all. When it comes to baby I will do as I am told, but for me? I don't know!

Thanks both of you for your replies... I hope something moves soon... fed up waiting!!
x


----------

